# First Attempt



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For a few years now I have always wanted to try making my own figures. After seeing Rays article in GR it gave me the courage. Here is what I came up with. Its a little bigger then I wanted and needs some work in areas. Just have to paint it now.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking good Shawn. I'd say very good for your first attempt. What wast the hardest part? What material did you use?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job! 

I make mine way too skinny.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks great. I would hold the camera a little further away next time and take the shot at the camera's highest resolution and then crop the image. It will yeild a sharper image. Also check to see if your camera has a close up feature. That will help.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have a few more im working on. Hopefully I will get better the more do.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work, that figure has a lot of character!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! I like the pose you gave him and that he's holding the stick in his hand. 
Looking forward to see it painted!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he's great--looks like he's got real attitude! 

Keith


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Here he is painted.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

He looks great! he really brings life to the little cabin!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work! The colors are caught great. Good paintwork on the face and eyes too!


----------

